# Modellierung Android-App



## liph88 (2. Nov 2011)

Hallo liebe Java-forum-Gemeinde 

Zur Zeit sitze ich im Rahmen meines Studiums an einem Softwareentwicklungsprojekt. Ziel der Software ist folgendes: 

Barcode einlesen und anschließend darin referenzierte Informationen anzeigen. Die Infos sollen app-intern gespeichert sein. Um die Funktionalität zu erläutern hier das Anwendungsfalldiagramm:







Daraus möchte ich nun ein Paketdiagramm entwickeln: 






Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, wie viel Sinn dieser erste Entwurf bisher ergibt. Ist daraus die Funktionalität ersichtlich? Wie würdet ihr dieses Paketdiagramm modellieren? 

Mein Problem ist, dass die Anwendungsbereiche dieser Paketdiagramme sehr weit sind. Sollten hier bereits Klassen definiert werden? ???:L

Ist die MVC-Teilung sinnvoll?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.. Vielen dank im Voraus  

Grüße liph88


----------



## liph88 (8. Nov 2011)

Hallo!
Leider war die Resonanz hier nicht sehr hoch :-(.. vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen ob folgendes Klassendiagramm soweit Sinn ergibt?


----------



## schlingel (9. Nov 2011)

Hm, das Klassendiagramm macht schon mal wenig Sinn da die Activities untereinander keine Referenz auf die nächste Activity haben. Die sind ja durch die Intents lose gekoppelt.


----------

